# Happpy Birthday Noo Noo and Jessica



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Noo is 2 today and Jessica one. They got weetabix with a teeny bit of sugar for their breakfast. Here they both are on the cane chair they have decided isnt going to eat them


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Happy birthday Noo Noo and Jessica! Hope you have a brill day!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Noo and Jess!!  They look so cute on their chair.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww happy b-day you two. What a bunch of cuties


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, to two cuties!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Noo and Jessica, they are both gorgeous.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Happy BDAY!!!


----------

